
The Gulf Stream Myth - jot
http://www.ldeo.columbia.edu/res/div/ocp/gs/
======
MaysonL
Interesting to compare this with what is currently happening with the Gulf
Stream (and atmospheric circulation) and the weather in Greenland, northern
Europe, and North America.

See:

[http://www.dailykos.com/story/2010/1/6/822520/-Freak-
Current...](http://www.dailykos.com/story/2010/1/6/822520/-Freak-Current-
Takes-Gulf-Stream-to-Greenland)

and

[http://delong.typepad.com/sdj/2010/01/englands-green-and-
ple...](http://delong.typepad.com/sdj/2010/01/englands-green-and-pleasant-
land-and-scotland-wales-and-cornwall-too.html)

~~~
MaysonL
Note to pg: see who downvoted this and check their downvote history...

------
pbhjpbhj
So if the temperature is dominated by atmospheric flows from equator to/from
pole how is the temperature of Britain so different to other places at
comparable longitude (Mongolia, say)?

